# True Lemon or True Lime - anyone ever use this before??



## deelady (Sep 26, 2008)

True Lemon or True Lime.....it is suppose to be crystalized lemon or lime that you could use in place of fresh. Package say can use in recipes, water, marinades, rubs......I bought a package of each but have yet to experiment. Any one familiar with them?? If so how did you like them?

Thanks for your input


----------



## deelady (Sep 26, 2008)

no one?? I didn't think the product was THAT new?


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 26, 2008)

I use both of them.  When I make tacos, I add the lime to my meat when I cook it.  I can't think of any specific examples right now, but I use them whenever I want lemon or lime flavor in whatever I am fixing.  Oh, I sprinkle the lemon on my avocados.  Oh yes, I also have put honey and the lemon on chicken thighs when baking them (or was it the lime?  I guess either would be good).

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Sep 26, 2008)

so it tastes pretty close to the real thing or does it have an artificial taste to it?

Reason I am asking is I was contiplating using it in a rub or spice blend....


Thank you so much Barbara for your opinion!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 26, 2008)

haven't heard of it, but then since i shop on line , i don't get to browse for new stuff like i did, when shopping in store. am interested in how it tastes.


----------



## homecook (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd be interested in the taste also, I got a bunch of free samples and have yet to use them.

Barb


----------



## deelady (Sep 26, 2008)

Barbara L come back!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 29, 2008)

Yikes!  Sorry about that!  I haven't noticed a chemical taste or any kind of aftertaste when I used it in foods.  The ingredients of True Lime are (in order) Citric Acid, Maltodextrin, Lime Juice, Lime Oil, and Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C).  I would assume the lemon is the same, only with (ta da!) lemon juice and lemon oil.  I just sprinkled a little True Lime in my hand and tasted it, and while it didn't taste like fresh lime, it still had lime flavor.  

BTW, if I ever disappear like that again, just PM me.  I just forgot I had responded to this and forgot to check it again!

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Sep 29, 2008)

Well good because I bought 2 boxes! lol
Thank you for coming back!


----------



## deelady (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok I have now tried both varieties of the lemon and the lime. I used the lemon in a seasoning blend along with lemon zest just to give it that extra lemon kick. Then I used the lime in a chicken saute that I served with pesto rice. Both had good flavor and I def would keep as a pantry item for when you run out of lemon or lime....great substitute. Yet I still prefer if I have a choice, the fresh.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 13, 2008)

Fresh is definitely best, but I think these two are about the best substitutes for fresh that I have found.  

Barbara


----------



## AMSeccia (Oct 13, 2008)

It'll do in a pinch ... fresh will always be my preference, but it's nice sprinkled over a tea or to give that "essence" in a dish.  I would think it'd be great in a dry rub, like a homemade lemon pepper.  Not sure you'd get enough flavor to do an orange beef type dish if you were craving Chinese.  

A few coworkers like it in their water for a change and to keep them out of the vending machines.  I have tried orange, lemon and lime.  I believe I got free samples from another site.  I would buy it again if it were priced right.


----------



## deelady (Oct 22, 2008)

If I remember correctly it was I think just under 2.00 for 24 packets...


----------

